# I need some models



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about the Handsome Mr Gibbs










Halter rather than tack


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

mramsay said:


> Hi everyone  I am back at it, drawing again and even making a little bit of money. I have mainly been doing pet portraits of dogs, but I need to do a few horses up as examples for people to see. I am hoping some of you would like to post your photos for me to use--mainly looking for clear and detailed photos of the head and neck, western tack desired. Here is and example I have "borrowed"off of the internet machine
> Also are a few dogs I have done recently
> Thanks in advance





Golden Horse said:


> How about the Handsome Mr Gibbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like that first one


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

If you tell me how to post photos, you could do my dog, cat or if I have a pic, my horse?


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you use photobucket? You can copy and paste the link from photobucket to any individual photo, or you can choose,attachment and upload them from your computer. I'm not very computer savvy, maybe someone else,could chime in with better instructions?


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

*Looking for horsey models*

I cross posted this from the art forum, hope that isn't an issue--I'm just trying to drum up more photos that people will allow me to use 

Hi everyone  I am back at it, drawing again and even making a little bit of money. I have mainly been doing pet portraits of dogs, but I need to do a few horses up as examples for people to see. I am hoping some of you would like to post your photos for me to use--mainly looking for clear and detailed photos of the head and neck, western tack desired. Here is and example I have "borrowed"off of the internet machine
Also are a few dogs I have done recently  
Thanks in advance


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful work! The dobe looks just like mine!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

How about Stitch!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I love your work!! Now for the odd question...can you do composites? For example, I have two dogs, two cats and my horse that I would love to have a drawing done of all together, but the difficulty level of getting all five in one place to sit still long enough for a picture without forcibly having to restrain at least the cats, and probably the neurotic puppy as well, is ridiculous. Not to mention the fact that the cats have never seen a horse in their lives and would probably freak out. But say I were to get pictures of them in suitable/appropriate/usable poses separately, could you sketch them together in the same picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Oh my goodness! I love your work!! Now for the odd question...can you do composites? For example, I have two dogs, two cats and my horse that I would love to have a drawing done of all together, but the difficulty level of getting all five in one place to sit still long enough for a picture without forcibly having to restrain at least the cats, and probably the neurotic puppy as well, is ridiculous. Not to mention the fact that the cats have never seen a horse in their lives and would probably freak out. But say I were to get pictures of them in suitable/appropriate/usable poses separately, could you sketch them together in the same picture?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could give it a try  I have done this with two dogs and a cat before. Are you thinking like a realistic picture of them all together , or one of those in which the portraits of the animals are all pieced together, kind of like they are floating?


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Golden Horse, here is Mr. Gibbs


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

mramsay said:


> I could give it a try  I have done this with two dogs and a car before. Are you thinking like a realistic picture of them all together , or one of those in which the portraits of the animals are all priced together, kind of like they are floating?


If I could get good enough poses out of them, a more realistic picture would be preferable. The older cat shouldn't be too difficult, as he will actually sit on command (but only if you have "Kitty crack"-aka Pounce soft treats :lol: ). 

What I kind of have "envisioned" (I put it quotes because my artistic eye kinda sucks) is Aires (the horse) as the centerpiece with the cats sitting/laying/perched on his rump and the dogs standing at attractive angles beside him. Does that make sense?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I will try one of stitch next  you guys are giving me exactly what I wanted


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is really good, and the detail on the headstall is amazing:thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

mramsay said:


> I will try one of stitch next  you guys are giving me exactly what I wanted


Oh goodie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If I could get good enough poses out of them, a more realistic picture would be preferable. The older cat shouldn't be too difficult, as he will actually sit on command (but only if you have "Kitty crack"-aka Pounce soft treats :lol: ).
> 
> What I kind of have "envisioned" (I put it quotes because my artistic eye kinda sucks) is Aires (the horse) as the centerpiece with the cats sitting/laying/perched on his rump and the dogs standing at attractive angles beside him. Does that make sense?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Makes perfect sense. A family portrait


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Garzo makes a pretty good model  (although he has no western tack)


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Snicks is not in Western tack (if you don't count a rope halter), but I find this photo to be of pretty good quality (click to enlarge).


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Saranda said:


> Snicks is not in Western tack (if you don't count a rope halter), but I find this photo to be of pretty good quality (click to enlarge).


I might give this one a go too. It has a lot of great detail that will be nice for shading. I will try and get this one and the one of stitch, then back to work for my set, so it will be a while before I get any more done  
But keep the photos coming!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Are any of these good? I've hoped I could find someone to draw Starry here, but I myself haven't made the time for it sadly. It would be amazing if I could get a picture of her 

Edit: Sorry about no western tack


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

> I might give this one a go too.


Wow, that's so cool - I can't wait!


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

mramsay said:


> Do you use photobucket? You can copy and paste the link from photobucket to any individual photo, or you can choose,attachment and upload them from your computer. I'm not very computer savvy, maybe someone else,could chime in with better instructions?


Hahah! Thanks, I use a MacBook laptop, and I am not computer savvy either! Thanks!!!! i will have a go at posting one!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

*Stitch*


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

My girl!










My girl's sire!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow! This is amazing! I would totally pay for a drawing of the last picture I posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Rideordie112 said:


> Wow! This is amazing! I would totally pay for a drawing of the last picture I posted!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The one of him trotting? I have never tried one like that. Maybe I will give it a go once I am done the one I am currently working on


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice work. Good proportions, good value ranges.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice work!

Feel free to use any of my pictures if you need more!


Red










Beau











Shotgun


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

mramsay said:


> The one of him trotting? I have never tried one like that. Maybe I will give it a go once I am done the one I am currently working on


He was cantering in that picture, but yeah! That would be so cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are looking for interesting light/shadow to play with, I have this:


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok. I promise I will get to doing a few more. I start my set at work tomorrow so after I am done the one I am Working on now, I won't be posting any other until after the weekend. Thank you for all of the attention and kind words! AND the beautiful models


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

in the meantime, Beau, can I have this horse?










sorry, Mramsay. a bit of thread hyjack. I just love a blue roan horse


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Snicks


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, this is positively breathtaking! You've captured his personality perfectly and have totally made my day. Thanks a lot and keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry I know you said horses, but your dog drawings are stunning! Could you maybe do my Shetland Sheepdog Ross if you have time?


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful art!  You really capture the personalities of the animals you draw


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If either of these in whole or part tickle your fancy, feel free to use them!
LOVE your work!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> in the meantime, Beau, can I have this horse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's actually a dark grey. :wink: But I can see how it looks that way with the photo. 

Sure! You can have him for $100,000. :lol:

My lil' man is at the trainer's right now. So excited to get some saddle time on him his year!! Such a pleasant personality.


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you draw kids too???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Heleen Strydom said:


> Do you draw kids too???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, not my favorite subject--but I draw kids and people in general sometimes


----------

